# US ARMY RANGER MANUAL LINK



## logau (14 Jul 2004)

If you keep half of what's in this manual in mind - you'll do well wherever you go in the Army http://www.siena.edu/armyrotc/docs/Ranger%20Handbook/Ranger%20Handbook.pdf

If you forget the first half - re-read it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pugnacious (14 Jul 2004)

Hey good link thanx!
One question...how applicable is this US Ranger stuff to the CF stuff?

Cheers!
P.


----------



## MJP (14 Jul 2004)

Very applicable as all NATO countries use the same format for orders.  Granted there are variations within each country but the major headings stay the same.  Recently we did a four day exercise, writing several orders groups and conducting ops and the basis we used for all of the orders was out of the Ranger handbook.


----------



## Pugnacious (14 Jul 2004)

Cool info.  
I like having some time to get my head around this stuff before I'm in.
Mind you to me this stuff seems like good old common sense.

Any other recommended reading PDF's please post.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## kid_o_m (9 Mar 2005)

Where can i find US ARMY RANGER HANBOOK in format pdf for free? Please help me, and give me an answer at kid_o_m@yahoo.com


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Mar 2005)

http://globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/7-85/index.html

Above link is for the Ranger Operations Manual. This copy isnt the latest but it gives you an idea. It isnt the Ranger handbook. Link below is the Army's Survival Manual.

http://www.equipped.com/fm21-76.htm   PDF  
http://www.true-patriot.com/4.htm         HTML


----------

